

OAuth2 Gem: Just in Time For Facebook's Graph API - mbleigh
http://intridea.com/2010/4/22/oauth2-gem-just-in-time-for-facebook-graph

======
crad
Since reading this blog post from Intridea, I've received multiple targeted
ads for Intridea on other sites. I find targeted ads creepy.

~~~
Jim_Neath
I've noticed that recently as well

------
eplanit
So, in other words, it's something entirely different. Maybe you should call
it something else.

"Those who aren’t terribly familiar with the protocol may wonder why OAuth 2.0
isn’t just rolled into support of the OAuth gem (or why I didn’t fork it and
do it that way). Honestly, I would have liked to, but OAuth 2.0 is an almost
entirely different beast than 1.0a and they share so little functionality that
it would basically be two projects living under the same gem name."

